# Rhom spooks and injures itself.



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

rhom gets spooked - I try to cover the tank with a cloth and it injures itself....Right by the eye socket!

Vertical stripe lines down the body means that it was quite scared of something....I'm not sure what....It's amazing how fast they can change colors though.




























I drained my 125 gallon to 62.5 gallons, added salt, some almond leaves, and using melafix for the next 7 days.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

ah damn! cool action pics though! you should submit the first pic to POTM


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

POTH...my picture is not the best of quality...


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

when my rhom changes colors like that - it is actually Really cool to see. In a way, it is almost like a octopus changing colors rapidly!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

it's cool though it's not the greatest quality but it's definitely not bad. plus i think the emotion that the picture shows is rarely captured by POTM submissions but i could be wrong cause it's been a HOT minute since i've been on this site


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i like that last pic showing the purple hue...looks like a stud...that wound will heal really quick, nothing to be worried about. P's got great regenerative abilities.


----------

